# I need to reinstall DCOM



## alexm963 (Mar 2, 2006)

For some reason I no longer have the DCOM service on my computer. I have my OS disk and i need to know how to repair it so that I have it. I made a topic about this before but since I mentioned setting up a wireless network it has been moved. This is not a network issue. I got an error that said my RPC server was unavailable so i enabled it but it still isnt working and I have narrowed it down to it being caused by me not having the DCOm service. Any help would be well appreciated and I need it quick.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

alexm963 said:


> For some reason I no longer have the DCOM service on my computer. I have my OS disk and i need to know how to repair it so that I have it. I made a topic about this before but since I mentioned setting up a wireless network it has been moved. This is not a network issue. I got an error that said my RPC server was unavailable so i enabled it but it still isnt working and I have narrowed it down to it being caused by me not having the DCOm service. Any help would be well appreciated and I need it quick.


Have you checked in the *Administrative Tools *under *Services* to see if it is enabled?


----------



## alexm963 (Mar 2, 2006)

its not enabled because i dont have it anymore. it is not on my computer. it is gone.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok...sorry I was just double checking.

Perhaps the fastest and easiest way to rectify your problem would be to do a 'repair' install of your Windows® Xp.

This article from Microsoft® has some helpful information.

*EDIT:*

This site might explain how to reinstall Xp in easier terms. :grin:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

ALWAYS BACK UP YOUR REGISTRY

It's not entirely clear what you mean by not having it on your computer and needing to install it. if you 're looking for an .exe or .dll, you won't find it as it is loaded by svchost.exe.

Look for this key in the registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\OLE

Just _highlight_ OLE- in the right pane you should see a string: 

EnableDCOM 

Change it’s value from N to Y

If it's not there, then you may be able to re-enable it by going to control panel>add/remove windows components>networking

You may need your disk

ALWAYS BACK UP YOUR REGISTRY


----------



## alexm963 (Mar 2, 2006)

Update: Ok I first looked in the windows components section and tried to get it there but i was unable to reinstall all of the network components. Guess why. The RPC server was unavailable. So then I looked in the registry and it was already set to Y. I'm going to attempt a repair in a little bit.


----------



## alexm963 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok I tried to use the recovery console but after i entered the admin password it just takes me to C:/Windows/. Shouldnt there be a menu or something?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Take a gander at this and do a repair install That "RPC server unavailable" is a tough thing to fix


----------

